# Need help with starting a group



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I've been able to find some general info but I'd really like to find something that really outlines how an SA support group should be structured. I'd also like to know which materials would be best to start out with. I want to keep it simple and perhaps dedicate most of time to working on CBT skills and then maybe allow some time to just social anxiety experiences. This would be the first time I have ever done anything like this so I'd really like to get it started off on the right foot. Any info you guys could points me toward, or even advice you can give from your own personal experiences in a group, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MJJ2009 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, from previous experience of support groups I feel that people are almost embarrassed to put ideas forward to help other members.
so maybe you could make it a rule to listen to eachother but also think of ideas to help that person


----------



## bamakathy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just wanted to say I appreciate your efforts on this, and will support you any way I can.


----------



## katariina (Dec 12, 2011)

I am also interested in starting a support in Southern California. I look forward to learning how with you.


----------

